# Millie's Sister!



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool! It will be so fun going to the show


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never been to a dog show before! I am excited!! I will take pictures at the show and post them on PF. I am also interested to see Mil's littermate. Millie was the 2nd biggest and Alice was the 2nd smallest, so I wonder how they compare now!!

Also - won't Kala be showing soon!! **** luck!!!!!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

my wife and i are going to be at that show. hope to meet you there!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

jonny cash said:


> my wife and i are going to be at that show. hope to meet you there!!


Great! I wonder if anyone else on PF is going to be at the show?

I am bringing Millie with me to the show, just for fun and because Millie's breeder wants to see her. Millie's breeder will be there as well as the owner of Millie's sire. 

It turns out that her littermate will not be entered in this show but the breeder is still bringing her to get used to the sights and sounds. 

This will be the first dog show I have ever attended! I am especially excited to see what it's all about because I am considering possibly purchasing my next standard poodle for show (whenever that time comes).


----------

